# who will win?



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

pats will win but i want NY to win:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Pats all the way baby!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

its going to be a close game, but Im all for the Pats.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

not much for football but i am going for pats!!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't watch any football; but I'll go for the Pats.


----------



## Kinger1488 (Jan 6, 2005)

new yorks gunna win by 6 just wait and see


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

well its not going to be GREEN BAY


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Definately gonna be Patriots...we're all going to get to see history made...first completely undefeated season...although I really wanted the Packers to win this year...FAVRE BETTER COME BACK NEXT YEAR!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Definately gonna be Patriots...we're all going to get to see history made...first completely undefeated season...although I really wanted the Packers to win this year...FAVRE BETTER COME BACK NEXT YEAR!


Ol fart needs to retire! haha even tho i must give it to him.. hes a good quarterback


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ol fart needs to retire! haha even tho i must give it to him.. hes a good quarterback


Ya he needs to retire! He'll probably still be playing, even if hes in a wheelchair! LOL


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Ya he needs to retire! He'll probably still be playing, even if hes in a wheelchair! LOL


hey he need to go to the super bowl before he retires. 
jamis, i hate to remind you of this but i don't think the colts went all the way:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: haha


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

New England


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Ya he needs to retire! He'll probably still be playing, even if hes in a wheelchair! LOL


Favre could play in a wheelchair, and he'd still be a top ten quarterback...don't doubt the abilities of Favre...lol!!!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*No*



Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> Definately gonna be Patriots...we're all going to get to see history made...first completely undefeated season...although I really wanted the Packers to win this year...FAVRE BETTER COME BACK NEXT YEAR!


That would not be the first completely undefeated seoson, The 72 Dolphins did it and they were the first!


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> That would not be the first completely undefeated seoson, The 72 Dolphins did it and they were the first!


my bad...i didn't think they won the super bowl that year.


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

New England all the way, because i would like to say that i lived to see a team go undefeated and i believe my man randy moss deserves a ring


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> my bad...i didn't think they won the super bowl that year.


No big just wanted to clear that up for you


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

MNarcher1990 said:


> New England all the way, because i would like to say that i lived to see a team go undefeated and i believe my man randy moss deserves a ring



Randy Moss deserves a ring.....




No really,

I hope the Giants wipe the feild with them. I hate the Giants, but I hate the Pats MORE!! ukey:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

outdoorattic said:


> Randy Moss deserves a ring.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to agree with you on all that :wink:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

outdoorattic said:


> Randy Moss deserves a ring.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finally somebody speaks some sense


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey he need to go to the super bowl before he retires.
> jamis, i hate to remind you of this but i don't think the colts went all the way:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: haha


Lol, Well we made it farther than the Panthers!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

outdoorattic said:


> Randy Moss deserves a ring.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## JMS22calibergal (Aug 11, 2006)

I lost interest when the cowboys lost hah but I'm kinda for the patriots.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Lol, Well we made it farther than the Panthers!


hey yu didn't have 3 out of 4 starting QBs get hurt did you? our best out of the 4 was the last.we won 2 out of 3 of our last 3,and all 3 teams were postseason bound:teeth:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey yu didn't have 3 out of 4 starting QBs get hurt did you? our best out of the 4 was the last.we won 2 out of 3 of our last 3,and all 3 teams were postseason bound:teeth:


Ok, ill let you make excuses this time  I still think the Colts are better than the Panthers though! :shade:


----------



## stabow (Jan 26, 2006)

New England 42 ……New York 6


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

stabow said:


> New England 42 ……New York 6


no, i think it will be closer, new england 34.......... new york 10:shade:


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

I just hope the Pats lose.


----------



## BlackSnake (Oct 21, 2007)

New England


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

I think it would be nice if the giants could pull it off but I think we can all be pretty sure the patriots are the better team.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

If New England wins I think itll only be by a touchdown or field goal


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> If New England wins I think itll only be by a touchdown or field goal


think your probably right:sad:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm for the Giants. Go Eli Manning. :thumb:


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> That would not be the first completely undefeated seoson, The 72 Dolphins did it and they were the first!


Yeah but they didint go 19-0.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

new england no contest plus i am mad the giants beat my packers


----------



## blackbearhunter (Jan 14, 2008)

pats, of course


----------



## CNY30-06 (Oct 8, 2007)

It will be the Patriots all the way.


----------



## Kinger1488 (Jan 6, 2005)

ha wad i tell ya patriots aint got what it takes. eli is the s***


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Kinger1488 said:


> ha wad i tell ya patriots aint got what it takes. eli is the s***


Eli is not. He has a huge nose. The dang thing sticks outta the helmet. Eli injured 2 pat players right off the bat.. Eli poked em in the eyes. Hes also the most funky lookin guy ive ever seen in my life.. O well. pats got next year too


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Pats lost Pats lost hahahahaha:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> Pats lost Pats lost hahahahaha:wink:


Hmm.. shall we be a bit more mature around here?


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Eli is not. He has a huge nose. The dang thing sticks outta the helmet. Eli injured 2 pat players right off the bat.. Eli poked em in the eyes. Hes also the most funky lookin guy ive ever seen in my life.. O well. pats got next year too


Cheaters never win! I think the Pats got what they deserved, everyone said that Eli manning would choke in the Bowl, but it turned out that New Englands D were the ones who choked!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Cheaters never win! I think the Pats got what they deserved, everyone said that Eli manning would choke in the Bowl, but it turned out that New Englands D were the ones who choked!


I think it was Eli that choked.. He was freakin out considering you could see the whites of his eyes every play.. If it werent for his receivers running too the ball.. they wouldnt have gotten anywhere.... imo


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I think it was Eli that choked.. He was freakin out considering you could see the whites of his eyes every play.. If it werent for his receivers running too the ball.. they wouldnt have gotten anywhere.... imo


And Tom wasnt? He had a baby face everytime he got up from the turf! (After NY's D had sacked him) 

New England couldve put the game away several times, but they didnt excicute (sp?) They thought they had that game in the bag, thats why they went for that 4th and 13 play early in the game that resulted in an incomplete. Of course Eli was a little ansy with his throws, because thats the biggest game he's ever had. Tom has been in that position many times. I will admit Tom is the best QB in the NFL now, but he wasnt that great in the Super Bowl....IMO


----------

